# Tori's New 'Do



## Leslie (Feb 28, 2007)

Well, I did it... Tori's coat is now only about 2" long (minus head and tail) I'm hoping this will help keep the foxtails and the corkscrew Filaree seeds from attaching so easily to her. Just this past Sunday I must have pulled a dozen of them from her feet, legs and face, and this is just the beginning of the season for them


----------



## trueblue (Jan 22, 2008)

I like the new do! We'll be getting those burrs soon, and I know they will drive me crazy.


----------



## good buddy (Feb 20, 2007)

You could shave that girl and she would look good! I hope the new do helps with those darned California weed seeds--we really have some nasty ones don't we?

I can't believe how much Tori looks like Marley LOL! Her cut looks great and really--it doesn't look that short at all!


----------



## meganmckellar (Sep 1, 2009)

When we head out to the beach Oscar gets these terrible sweetgum balls caught in his paws - the really tiny ones. They're killer. 

Tori looks precious! I'm dreading having to get Oscar cut short this summers so he can enjoy swimming in the pool, but I know it's coming soon.


----------



## SMARTY (Apr 19, 2007)

The new do looks fabulous, but Tori would look good in a sack. I am dreading when the weed and such start coming out. My girls were shorter last year and it was still a daily chore..


----------



## Missy (Nov 6, 2006)

Tori looks stunning and you she looks like a puppy again. Surely a partial cure for iwap.


----------



## Leslie (Feb 28, 2007)

Thanks for the compliments :hug: I hate having to cut her so short but, the weed seeds and foxtails are no fun for either of us to deal with.

I do like that her morning grooming only takes like 3 min.  I did trim her ears a bit so they're not dragging the ground when she's sniffing. I also took a bit off her tail since it was only about 1/2" from the ground. I decided to leave her top-knot alone, mainly because it helps keep folks from wanting to pet the top of her head (something she really doesn't like at all) Do you all think it looks funny/weird/strange like this? Would "Sierra bangs" look better?


----------



## susieg (Aug 28, 2009)

Tori looks adorable! I like the topknot.....it gives balance to her fluffy face, ears and tail. I haven't noticed the foxtails blooming in my neighborhood yet. Guess I better look more closely. My previous rescue doggie came to us with foxtails in both ears and one under the skin on her tummy that all required surgery to remove. I made it a point to avoid the blocks where I see them....so scary!


----------



## mintchip (Apr 19, 2007)

She is adorable!!!!!!!


----------



## Evye's Mom (Dec 16, 2008)

NO Leslie...keep the top knot. Tori looks adorable and I love her hair cut. The last picture it looks like she smiling so she must like it too.  Very, very cute.


----------



## ksj123 (Jun 17, 2009)

Tori looks beautiful! I love the topknot.


----------



## irnfit (Nov 21, 2006)

She looks adorable with the topknot. Did you cut her or did a groomer. It's a really nice cut.


----------



## kelrobin (Jan 21, 2008)

Tori looks like she loves her new do! And her topknot is precious.

I think I'll be doing the same thing to Jackson shortly. Leslie, did you hand scissor her or use some clippers too? I have always used scissors but the uneven choppiness has always bothered me.


----------



## Missy (Nov 6, 2006)

Leslie, Tori's topknot looks great! I remember seeing Izzy with two side pony tails that blended into her ears...I loved that look and always thought that is what I would do if I had a girl!


----------



## Pixiesmom (Jul 31, 2008)

She is such a beautiful girl.


----------



## good buddy (Feb 20, 2007)

Leslie, That's interesting info on the topknow whys and wherefores. Marley hates to be petted on top of his head too. Maybe I'll be trying a topknow on him to see if it deters people <g>!


----------



## mellowbo (Aug 12, 2007)

So Leslie, what time do you want me on Saturday? We (you) can do my three, lol.
Tori looks adorable as always. Leave the top knot or you will be upset that you have to let the bangs grow out again. However, I do LOVE the Sierra bangs!! I tried once but they didn't turn out good.

That first pic of her outside should go on the calendar. It shows her cute face which is almost impossible to do with all black!!


----------



## Leslie (Feb 28, 2007)

You are all so kind and helpful  Ok, the top-knot will stay. 

Christy~ I find that most adults will automatically leave it alone and not pet her head, kids not so much. Often the little ones are fascinated by the barrettes/clips I use and want to touch them. I tell them Tori really doesn't like her hair messed up so, it's best to just look and not touch  Believe it or not, most of them will leave it alone then.

Susie~ We had a sheltie who had several surgeries because of foxtails. Those things are just plain nasty! So, we really need to plan a play date for Tori and Lola. You know we only live about 30-40 min. from each other.

Michele & Kathy~ I cut her myself using clippers w/a 1/2" guard comb, cutting in the direction of hair growth. I then go back w/thinning shears to remove the clipper lines. I wish I could do a better job on her front legs, though. She is so "touchy" there, she's always trying to pull away when I work on them. 

Missy~ I'd like to see that pic of Izzy, if you can find it :biggrin1: 

Carole~ I'm booked this Saturday, but the next week is open. :becky:


----------



## Leeann (Feb 28, 2007)

Leslie I just love Tori, she is so adorable and you do such a wonderful job cutting her down.

This is a picture I had of Izzy with her two pony's, I love this look for girl's.


----------



## Skye (Jan 23, 2010)

What a gorgeous dog! I'm not a groomer, but hairdresser...I love this look!


----------



## mellowbo (Aug 12, 2007)

Vinny looks good with two pony's also. Ssshhh, we don't tell him he's wearing any, much less two!


----------



## Evye's Mom (Dec 16, 2008)

Bentley has to wear two ponies and has now graduated to 3. I make 2 ponies and then combine the third into one. His sister, barely has enough hair for one wee-little pony. Hmmm? (Perhaps her hair-eating brothers?)


----------



## Sheri (Oct 11, 2008)

Leslie, Okay, so if I ever decide to cut Tucker down, I'll look up your Tori's picture! She looks great, and doesn't look short at all, just puppy-ish. You did a great job! Oh, I like the top-knot, too!


----------



## marjrc (Jan 13, 2007)

Leslie, Tori looks wonderful !! She's such a pretty, little Hav and so very girly. This cut is perfect for her. I'm so glad you won't have to worry as much about those dreaded foxtails. Shoot, those things are scary! The topknot is perfect!

I don't think Izzy can take a bad picture, but I really love that one Leeann.


----------



## moxie (Feb 6, 2008)

Tough to mess up a coat like that...she is like a doggie Farrah Fawcett!


----------



## Amy R. (Jul 1, 2007)

I LOVE it, Leslie ! She looks beautiful, and your life will be much easier. Not to mention that Tori will be cooler as the So-Cal temps heat up.


----------



## rdanielle (Sep 2, 2008)

Love it! Her coat looks like black velvet! What a doll


----------



## ama0722 (Nov 28, 2006)

She is looking great Leslie. If you haven't seen Tori in person, she has just so much fine coat so I bet it is harder than it looks


----------



## Scooter's Family (May 23, 2008)

I love the topknot, she looks great. Did you do it yourself?


----------



## krandall (Jun 11, 2009)

Leeann said:


> Leslie I just love Tori, she is so adorable and you do such a wonderful job cutting her down.
> 
> This is a picture I had of Izzy with her two pony's, I love this look for girl's.


Then again, I'm not sure what you could do with Izzy and NOT have her look beautiful! She's one of my favorite dogs!!!

And Leslie, Tori looks wonderful! I love that she still looks so totally Hav, even with her new, shorter "do".


----------



## Leslie (Feb 28, 2007)

Thanks for the pic of Izzy in her ponytails, Leeann. I hadn't seen that shot before. I'm going to try that w/Tori. And since Tori and Izzy are related (technically, Izzy is Tori's aunt ), I may even be able to post their pix in the "look alikes" thread :biggrin1:

Debbie~ ound: "a doggie Farrah Fawcett" ound:


----------



## Missy (Nov 6, 2006)

I am so glad you had that picture Leeann! I can definitely see the resemblance between Tori and Izzy!


----------



## mckennasedona (Feb 20, 2007)

Leslie, she looks so cute but like others have said, she'd look good no matter what you do. You did a great job with her. It's a perfect summer cut.

I wish mine would put up with top knots. Both girls rub their heads on the floor to get them out and the bands that the groomer uses cause mats even though they are supposed to glide out easily. I've never tried barrets.


----------



## MaddiesMom (Apr 1, 2007)

Oh Leslie, she's so cute! You do a fabulous job!


----------



## Mom2Izzo (Jul 1, 2009)

I love her haircut!!! I say KEEP THE TOPKNOT!!!


----------



## Mraymo (Oct 30, 2007)

Tori looks great. I say keep the top knot. I love the pig tail look. Leeann thanks for posting that picture of Izzy. She was just a pup. I'd love to see a look-a-like picture of Izzy and Tori. I promise I'll post new pictures of Izzy soon (well maybe after April 15th).


----------



## Poornima (Jun 29, 2007)

Leslie, Tori looks so pretty. You did an amazing job. I agree keep the top knot.


----------



## good buddy (Feb 20, 2007)

Leslie I agree with keep the topknot. I should've had one on Marley last night because after our training class the dogs got to socialize and some little children were very insistant on petting his head! I tried to explain he prefers his chest rubbed--but they kept following him and petting his head. I'm eager to try your head petting deterrant!


----------



## Leslie (Feb 28, 2007)

The top-knot is staying  I tried to put in 2 ponies but, they are much harder to do than just one. They ended up being quite lopsided so, I didn't take any hoto: I'll try to do them again another time and get them straight so I can post pix. While she did have them in, I got mixed reviews by the folks here at home. DH and DDIL liked them a lot. DD, the cosmetologist, didn't care for the look at all


----------



## Poornima (Jun 29, 2007)

Leslie, what brand of clipper comb you used on Tori? Where did you buy it? Also, what shears do you use? 

I am still vacillating about trimming Benji and Lizzie a little shorter. But I love Tori's 2" coat length. She has gorgeous full shiny coat and it looks so beautiful with the latest do. I may have to get professional help as I am afraid that I will butcher Benji's coat. Lizzie's coat is forgiving!


----------



## Leslie (Feb 28, 2007)

Poornima~ I used the Andis 1/2 "comb, this time. In the past I've used the Laube 2" comb, which leaves her coat about 4" long. I only cut in the direction of hair growth, which is why it stays longer than the comb length. I bought them all on Amazon. 

The thinning shears I use are ones my daughter bought for me at Maly's (professional cosmetologists only) No name brand written on them, just a stamp "Made in Taiwan"  I do know they're 30 tooth and work well on her coat.


----------



## Poornima (Jun 29, 2007)

Leslie said:


> Poornima~ I used the Andis 1/2 "comb, this time. In the past I've used the Laube 2" comb, which leaves her coat about 4" long. I only cut in the direction of hair growth, which is why it stays longer than the comb length. I bought them all on Amazon.
> 
> The thinning shears I use are ones my daughter bought for me at Maly's (professional cosmetologists only) No name brand written on them, just a stamp "Made in Taiwan"  I do know they're 30 tooth and work well on her coat.


Thanks, Leslie! I will look up the combs on Amazon. I think 2" coat is convenient for grooming. I am used to only cutting in the direction of hair growth so this would work well with my limited skills.


----------

